
Socrates: a simple, clean, markdown editor - Charles__L
http://socrates.io/#lLNgcaW
======
litmus
this looks like simplified dilinger.io (whıch i like, thanks joe mccann!)with
youtube but without the export options . If I want to include js files it can
considerably slow down the "real-time" updating process, no?

